# dry storage now available at Day Break



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

For the first time in quite a while, we have some open slots available for boat storage. Due to our economy, we have had more customers than normal check out for the winter. For several years in a row, we had to turn away business because we have been full and I just wanted to get the word out that we now have availability and would love to have your business.We have several forum memberswho have boats with us andwe'd love to have more. Feel free to give us a call with any questions (850-434-9022) or check out our website at http://www.daybreakmarina.org/


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Those guys leaving are going to regret giving up their spot come springtime!! In my opinion, theres no better dry storage in town!! No sales, no service, all of their attention is on the marina. Several hundred feet of dock space, And where else can you pull your truck to within just a few feet of your boat to load your gear??


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Tony


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

They have a great fish cleaning area, and I imagine the bridge over the dock helps with really hot sun and rain when your coming back in!


----------

